# Peanut's short life



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That was a very nice video of Peanuts life..... im sure you have a lot of fond memories that will bring lots of smiles to you face.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful Picture of Your Beautiful Girl...


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What a lovely tribute, fond memories you must have.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That's a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing her with us.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute to Peanut.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a nice memorial to your sweet Peanut. It shows how much she was loved and how much love she gave.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sweet and heartbreaking all at the same time. She sure was a gorgeous girl, and obviously loved.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a nice video of your angel, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

This just breaks my heart, what a beautiful tribute. Go give Jack and Rusty a big bear hug and close your eyes (that is a hug from Nellie & me)


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I loved the video. He was so loved. You should be proud. He knew a family. Most dogs don't have that luxury.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> This just breaks my heart, what a beautiful tribute. Go give Jack and Rusty a big bear hug and close your eyes (that is a hug from Nellie & me)


I will do that, thanks sweet Nellie and Nellies Mom


















*Jack and Rusty*​ 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That was wonderful! Thanks for sharing it Heidi. She was a beautiful girl. {{{{}}}}


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

anytime


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Very nice memorial!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Very nice memorial!!!


Thanks Hooch, and just to think on Tuesday it's Spice's 1 year that we lost her. Makes me think did Spice send Peanut to get over her and then took her away just a couple of days before she left us one year ago. No fair















*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Aw Heidi....that video is a tearjerker. What a beautiful pup she was. And what memories!
My favorite picture is still the three of them peeking out of the swimming pool!
Take care.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jenny Wren said:


> Aw Heidi....that video is a tearjerker. What a beautiful pup she was. And what memories!
> My favorite picture is still the three of them peeking out of the swimming pool!
> Take care.....


Thanks just had to put something together, got lot's more pictures, yes the one in the pool is one of my favorites too















*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute to Ms Peanut. She was a gorgeous girl and love the one of her jumping on Jack in the pool. I remember enjoying all the pictures of them in the pool last summer. Sending hugs to you and the boys. ((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She was a gift in many more ways than one.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

A wonderful tribute to your sweet Peanut! Bless you for sharing it with all of us!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

She was such a beautiful little girl.......


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, I felt like I had to put something together like the slide show, just had to share all the happy moments














*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that with us. I must say I had to giggle on some of those puppy photos...oh my...how they grow up! That was such a nice tribute to her...she was and still is a VERY special little girl.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

How very sweet. What a pretty girl.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a nice tribute to your little peanut girl. thanks for sharing.

Debbie & mason


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

So pretty. I hope you are coping as best as can be expected.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's really nice Heidi. I will always remember the pool shot- thats my favorite.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute, Peanut had a life some dogs never experience and was very much loved. Love the pool shot, hope there precious moments help you smile and treasure her sweet life.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I loved your tribute. I remember your sweet pictures you posted in the past. You gave her a wonderful life....


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

That is a lovely tribute to beautiful Peanut. Your love for her has been obvious, as was the joy and love that she gave to you.

My favorite photo has to be the one of Peanut, Jack and Rusty in the pool......PRICELESS!

~Jackie


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

beautiful tribute to Peanut !!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats was beautiful Heidi it brought tears to my eyes.

Maggie


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was well put together. 

I am trying to remember, was Peanut the pup that was given to you by one of your clients? If so do you still see that client?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She was sooo sweet. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

So beautiful Heidi!!!!

How is everyone in your house doing today, including the puppers?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> That was well put together.
> 
> I am trying to remember, was Peanut the pup that was given to you by one of your clients? If so do you still see that client?


Yes it was her, he gave her to me right after I lost Spice last year. I don't see him right now, he's in a Nursing home.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely tribute to your beautiful Peanut. There is one pic in particular that caught me - it's one of her as a pup out in the snow and on her head there's what looks like a white heart - not sure if it's a snowflake or what but I noticed it right away.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely and special tribute to Peanut - thank you for sharing that. My heart goes out to you and this sad time. Take CareXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Lovely tribute to your beautiful Peanut. There is one pic in particular that caught me - it's one of her as a pup out in the snow and on her head there's what looks like a white heart - not sure if it's a snowflake or what but I noticed it right away.


Here is a link to a blog I wrote last year, when I seen the picture


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/blogs/viewblog.php?userid=1839


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Peanut's short life..... but one packed full of love and fun. I'm sure she's just like that now at the bridge.... and still full of love for you. You and your family will remain in our thoughts and prayers.

Betty


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Here is a link to a blog I wrote last year, when I seen the picture
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/blogs/viewblog.php?userid=1839


when I click on the link I don't get the posting


----------

